# Fostering a Fancy Pigeon



## couplandesque (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm a foster for a local animal rescue, and I'm going to be fostering a fancy pigeon that was rescued from animal control. I have a lot of experience caring for other animals, but my bird experience is limited to smaller birds (like parakeets). I did look at the other threads for basic pigeon care, so I think I'll be able to handle that without any issues. I do have a couple of questions, though.

1) He will be kept indoors in a large cage, but I know he'll need out-of-cage time. What's the best way to allow him to have supervised out-of-cage time without poop getting everywhere? I've seen "pigeon pants" and the like, but are those actually safe for pigeons? Do they get stressed out from them?

2) I'm not quite sure of his breed (not that it really matters -- I'm just curious). These are two photos of him:

















He's quite dapper!

If anyone has some good advice for a first-time pigeon caregiver, I'd appreciate it. I want to make sure I give this awesome bird a good life until he's adopted into his forever home. 

Kris


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

I would advise against using "poop pants" or similar "suits" when you pigeon is getting exercise. It's just not natural and I think it will scare / stress out your pigeon (both wearing it and the process of taking it on and off). 

Maybe try allowing him free flight time in an easy-to-clean place like a bathroom or the basement, at first, to see how bad it is? And I would change his cage paper daily if he is to be kept indoors. You also might like a HEPA air cleaner in the room to keep feather dander under control.

For handling, he will stress out less if you try to avoid holding / grabbing / petting him with your hands. It would be best to just let him perch freely on your hand or arm. To tame him, you might try feeding him seed from your hand - for treats, an occasional handful of cooked green peas or hemp seed (available on eBay) are usually appreciated - but don't overdo (too many green peas at once may give him loose poops and hemp is fattening - but a handful of either is fine, 2 -3 times a week).


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow.......neat looking bird.....I have no idea of the breed.......never saw one quite like that!! If not a cross it may be a "Saint" although the hood is not well developed. What type of cage are you keeping him/her in? A large dog crate will probably work better than standard bird cages. It will also give him/her the opportunity to stretch and flap his wings. Don't forget pigeon grit along with clean fresh water and a good pigeon seed mixture. 
I think you will fall in love with him and welcome to this forum!


----------



## couplandesque (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm not sure what kind of cage he has. I've only been given these two photos and I was told he came with a cage, but I'll see what it looks like once I take him in.

Is there a recommended type or brand of seed mixture? I've seen so many types, and I'm not sure what's the healthiest.

Also, is there an ideal kind of grit? And does this get mixed in with the food, or is it provided separately in a different bowl?

He really is a neat looking bird! I love his adorable face.

Thanks for your response!

Kris



Woodnative said:


> Wow.......neat looking bird.....I have no idea of the breed.......never saw one quite like that!! If not a cross it may be a "Saint" although the hood is not well developed. What type of cage are you keeping him/her in? A large dog crate will probably work better than standard bird cages. It will also give him/her the opportunity to stretch and flap his wings. Don't forget pigeon grit along with clean fresh water and a good pigeon seed mixture.
> I think you will fall in love with him and welcome to this forum!


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Provide clean water at all times and provide grit at all times. Check out the pigeon supply places (like Foy's). You can get 5 pounds of grit relatively cheap. If you can get pigeon grit and food locally (e.g. at a feed store) even better.....not sure where you are located. The grit should have added minerals and perhaps crushed oyster shell added. Chicken grit is too course and the grit sold at most pet stores for finches and cockateils etc. is too fine. These supply stores also sell feed.....with only one bird you may be able to order a good mixture if you can't get it locally. Petco etc. also sell a "Pigeon and Dove" mixture that is fine in a pinch but most of the pigeon mixes have a mixture of larger seeds. Really unique looking and beautiful pigeon there! BTW when are you picking up him/her???? If the cage is inadequate you may be better off with a large dog pen and/or a rabbit hutch type housing. Just make sure there are no other pets (cats etc.) that can stick thier paws through the bars.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

A flight cage designed for finches will do as an inside cage. I use them for new arrivals and for pigeons that are being treated. The one I use costs about $40.00. and is 30" long x 18" deep and 18" high.
I always hang a mirror at one end. I use the kind of mirror that can be found in the hair care section at the store. Most have a hole through the handle, making them easy to hang.
On the floor of the cage a place a brick. Pigeons like to perch on flat surfaces and bricks do the trick.

I put a shelf across on end of the cage and then place the food and water underneath. It will keep them from getting soiled.
Do give the pigeon a pigeon mix, red grit and oyster shell. Some enjoy greens, minced carrot, broccoli tops and defrosted peas and corn.
Good luck. The pigeon is very beautiful.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If a small amount of pigeon mix cannot be bought, then a dove mix to which you can add some split peas, lentils, and a little safflower would be okay too. Sometimes pigeon mix is hard to find in smaller amounts.


----------

